

Ask HN: I'm a senior in high school looking for a CS internship - TheBananaWhale

Dear HN,<p>I am a senior in high school who would love the opportunity to intern as a software developer this summer. From the searching I&#x27;ve done, it seems like every company wants someone currently pursuing a degree in university. I am still waiting to hear back from colleges before committing to one. I am familiar with C, C++, and Linux, which is shown by my GitHub page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;TheBananaWhale<p>Do you have any advice on where to look? Is it worth trying to get an internship before I start college?
======
emgeee
As someone who had an internship coding an working on circuits in high school,
I can say that it was one of the best experiences of my high school career. I
was fortunate enough to have channels in my community to facilitate landing
the gig but I worked there for 9 months and learned a tremendous amount.

I would start by figuring out what companies are local to you and seeing if
you can make a connection through friends or family. You can always try cold
calling a recruiter but typically positions for kids in high school are
exceptions and so won't be advertised.

------
knightward
I did a high school internship (that the high school set up) for CAD work.
After doing it for two years, I decided that wasn't what I wanted to do at
all. Saved me a lot of money because I opted not to make it a college major.
You should check if your high school could help you find something.

My last internship turned into a position, but to be considered, you had to be
either recently graduated from college, or in a college program.

You should look locally, but know that larger companies may require you to be
actively enrolled in a program to consider you.

------
asselinpaul
I interned at a 'Techstars' startup last summer. It was a great experience
(I'm also heading to college next year).

My advice would be to contact 5-10 startups which you'd love to work for (a
nice email with the stuff you've made and why you want to work there).

Lastly, try to schedule a lunch with the founders before you commit to an
internship, it really helps both parties.

